# How do you remove errant vinyl from a tee?



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a slight problem. I was pressing some tee with vinyl and I didn't realize that I had a small bit of vinyl (that I had weeded) on the tee.

Is there a good product to use to remove unwanted vinyl from a tee or hoodie?

And, while we're on the subject, is there a product that can remove a plastisol design -- let's say I pressed it upside-down.

Thanks.

Joe


----------



## allsport (May 5, 2014)

There is a vinyl remover that you can buy that works pretty good.. I purchase mine from heat transfer warehouse.. But you would need to remove the entire vinyl image. I would suggest reheating the vinyl and trying to pick it off... As far as a plastisol image, there is a sport gun you can buy to remove plastisol, but it isn't really meant for a big image.


----------



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

Acetone will also work


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

allsport said:


> There is a vinyl remover that you can buy that works pretty good.. I purchase mine from heat transfer warehouse.


What's it called?




Team Spirit Tees
www.teamspirittees.com

Sent by iPhone to the T-Shirt forum


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Goof Off and a Q-Tip.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

I watched a video about this yesterday - How To Save a Shirt with Graphic Remover - YouTube

They use Methylene Chloride.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

jleampark said:


> I have a slight problem. I was pressing some tee with vinyl and I didn't realize that I had a small bit of vinyl (that I had weeded) on the tee.
> 
> Is there a good product to use to remove unwanted vinyl from a tee or hoodie?
> 
> ...


We use this product from Ryonet 

Plasti-Solve Plastisol Ink Remover Spray Can

Works very will. Hit the vinyl with your heat press, spray as close as you can to the spot, wait just a couple seconds the scrape it off with your fingernail. Once its clean, replace the errant vinyl and repress the garment. Works well for plastisol ink TOO 

CalhTech>


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

tippy said:


> They use Methylene Chloride.


*Methylene chloride and its uses*

Methylene chloride, also called dichloromethane, is a volatile, colorless liquid with a chloroform-like odor. Methylene chloride is used in various industrial processes in many different industries: paint stripping, pharmaceutical manufacturing, paint remover manufacturing, metal cleaning and degreasing, adhesives manufacturing and use, polyurethane foam production, film base manufacturing, polycarbonate resin production, and solvent distribution and formulation.

*Employee exposure and health consequences*

The predominant means of exposure to methylene chloride is inhalation and skin exposure.

*OSHA considers methylene chloride to be a potential occupational carcinogen. Short-term exposures to high concentrations may cause mental confusion, lightheadedness, nausea, vomiting, and headache. Continued exposure may also cause eye and respiratory tract irritation.* Exposure to methylene chloride may make symptoms of angina more severe. Skin exposure to liquid methylene chloride may cause irritation or chemical burns.

I'd be very careful using it....


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

I bought some AlbaChem Vinyl Letter Removing Solvent from Specialty Graphics. I'll let you know how well it works.

Joe


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I gave up trying to salvage "mistakes" decades ago.....The problem with "hot melt adhesives" is that they get into the weave to the fabric......While you can typically remove the overlying vinyl, adhesive will still remain....After a few washes list starts to stick to it and make the area "grubby"....


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

So I tried the AlbaChem and here are my before and after pictures:


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

jleampark said:


> So I tried the AlbaChem and here are my before and after pictures:


Yep, feels good doesn't it? Didn't have to "convert" a perfectly good tee into an IMPERFECTLY good shop rag. 
CalhTech>


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

calhtech said:


> Yep, feels good doesn't it? Didn't have to "convert" a perfectly good tee into an IMPERFECTLY good shop rag.
> CalhTech>


You really believe that?......


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

@caltech & @ royster13: I do! It worked perfectly for me. This time.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

jleampark said:


> @caltech & @ royster13: I do! It worked perfectly for me. This time.


Yes you got all the vinyl off......But in my experience doing heat press for decades some of the adhesive will be in the fibre....After a few washes lint will start to collect and will look like "crap"....


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

royster13 said:


> You really believe that?......


Yea I guess so. I'm not suggesting anyone should dedicate their life or massive resources to salvage t-shirts, but it if it can be fixed (as in the OP's case) fix it. 
CalhTech>


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

calhtech said:


> Yea I guess so. I'm not suggesting anyone should dedicate their life or massive resources to salvage t-shirts, but it if it can be fixed (as in the OP's case) fix it.
> CalhTech>


Sorry but I do not think it is fixed.....


----------

